# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Femija dhe Filmat Vizatimor

## Pegasusaj

Te nderuar,

jam shum e brengosur per djalin tim 2 vjeqar. Ai ka nje deshire te madhe ndaj Filmave Vizatimor dhe nuk ka asnje menyre qe ta ndalesh sepse cdo here fillon te qaj.Ka mesuar qe ta leshon vet televizorin dhe ta vendos ne Bang Bang ose Cufo. Aq shume i don filmat vizatimora sa e pashe qe shoku i kishte leshuar edhe filma vizatimor ne internet - kete film detajisht Dragon Ball ne rrishlir.com. Patem nje debat te madh me burrin mbi kete tem mirepo nuk mund qe ta bind qe te mos i leshoj filma vizatimor djalit. 

Mund ndo kush te me ndihmoje?

Me nevojitet eksperienca e juaj qe

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Ska gje te keqe po pa filma vizatimor. Dhjesht mos e lini shume kohe para tv. 

I blini lodra qe I zhvillojne trurin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Mundohu ta nxjerresh jashte per te luajtur.  Luaj me te, bliji lodra, puzzles, legos te pershtatshme per moshen e tij, dhe shume libra.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## B@Ne

Jo me shume se 30 min ne dite dhe filma per moshen e tij jo Dragon BallZ......siç thote Mia@ , mundohu t'ja heqesh mendjen me tjeter gje, do qaje 5 min do pushoje. Ne ket moshe kalojne shpejt
ne gje tjeter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Ashtu mendoj dhe une bane. Femijet e asaj moshe nuk perqendrohen per nje kohe te gjate ne TV, pavaresisht se e duan TV gjithe kohen hapur. Ata levizin nga nje aktivitet ne tjetrin. Merziten shpejt. Vendosi afer ato qe permendem ne dhe besoj se nuk do e kete mendjen tere kohen te filmat. E shumta mund ti hedhi nje veshtrim apo do e shikoje kur eshte dicka qe i terheq vemendjen menjehere. 

P.S Ca ti bej ketij cunit qe kalon nga TV ne comp, e pastaj ne DS. S'eshte fare tip sportiv. Ka frike se vritet, lol E vetmja gje tjeter qe e terheq jane legot. Ka raste qe mund te rrije me ore te tera duke luajtur me to, sidomos kur sapo i ka blere.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Ashtu mendoj dhe une bane. Femijet e asaj moshe nuk perqendrohen per nje kohe te gjate ne TV, pavaresisht se e duan TV gjithe kohen hapur. Ata levizin nga nje aktivitet ne tjetrin. Merziten shpejt. Vendosi afer ato qe permendem ne dhe besoj se nuk do e kete mendjen tere kohen te filmat. E shumta mund ti hedhi nje veshtrim apo do e shikoje kur eshte dicka qe i terheq vemendjen menjehere. 
> 
> P.S Ca ti bej ketij cunit qe kalon nga TV ne comp, e pastaj ne DS. S'eshte fare tip sportiv. Ka frike se vritet, lol E vetmja gje tjeter qe e terheq jane legot. Ka raste qe mund te rrije me ore te tera duke luajtur me to, sidomos kur sapo i ka blere.


Djalin coje ne sport  :buzeqeshje:  
sporte grupesh jo individuale, do shikoj te tjeret dhe do bej  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Jam munduar.  Shkolla e tij afron goxha aktivitete jashteshkollore, plus tere veren e cova ne klasa noti. Prape e shikoj s'ka qejf sportet. E vetmja klase qe e ka kerkuar  me ngulm qe ta regjistroj ka qene Mad Science. Do me behet nerd me duket.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Jam munduar.  Shkolla e tij afron goxha aktivitete jashteshkollore, plus tere veren e cova ne klasa noti. Prape e shikoj s'ka qejf sportet. E vetmja klase qe e ka kerkuar  me ngulm qe ta regjistroj ka qene Mad Science. Do me behet nerd me duket.


mos i ngjane babes?  :perqeshje:  


hahah e mire se nerd/geek sjane keq. Jane te zgjuar, bejne pare :P

pak nga pak me burrin nese burri kane kohe te dalin te luajne te dy ne park.
sportin veja si kusht djalit  :buzeqeshje: 
edhe ne shkence fute :-)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ska zon noj shoqe cuni mi Mia?

----------


## mia@

Shoqe? Ai skuqet kur i permend vajzat. Vajza se ka problem hic. Zuri shok qe diten e pare. ehhh!

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Shoqe? Ai skuqet kur i permend vajzat. Vajza se ka problem hic. Zuri shok qe diten e pare. ehhh!


don't worry mia  :buzeqeshje: 
do i kaloj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Po 5 katsh apo tavell I keni msu me lujt?


Lol

Hajt se do I hyj ne ne qejf gjerat vete, mo su merakos

----------


## mia@

Shume faleminderit per kurajon, e fjalen e mire.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Shume faleminderit per kurajon, e fjalen e mire.


Ju ar uellkom  :perqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

smund te ndihmoj ne kete rast se vajza ime vetem loz me lodra nese un apo dikush tjeter loze me te, otherwise dhe asaj i pelqen filmat vizatimor..so nese ke kohe te lozesh dhe fuqi, me te, kjo eshte me menyre me e mire tja heqesh mendjen nga TV

----------

